
A German court has opened a lawsuit against Mark Zuckerberg for inciting hatred - neuigkeiten
http://www.dw.com/en/munich-court-to-try-facebooks-zuckerberg-for-inciting-hatred/a-36269828
======
Tomte
Article's wrong.

It's in the investigative state, solely under purview of the prosecutor.

No court has even got a single piece of paper about it, let alone opened
proceedings.

